# Looking DCC not for Newbie but for dummie :-)



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all, I found lot of website and books for beginner on DCC, but in my case, I'm at the lower level of beginner, so as mention in the title I'm more a dummie.

I would like to know the best website, book or video on youtube perhaps you ever saw, that is very illustrated.
I saw some website like mnra but it still little to complicated when you start from 0
I know it's difficult to believe, but yes, it's me 
Joe


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

the MRH online mazazine has had a fair few articles on DCC setups.
The last 2 issues (sept, oct) they did a fairly good comparison between digitrax and nce. and in the past thry have walked thru how and why the DCC system works. 

perhaps a good place to start?


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

broox said:


> the MRH online mazazine has had a fair few articles on DCC setups.
> The last 2 issues (sept, oct) they did a fairly good comparison between digitrax and nce. and in the past thry have walked thru how and why the DCC system works.
> 
> perhaps a good place to start?


Thanks, will take a look at this.
I'm sure when I will make my first one then after will be easier to understand


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, i learn better with with practicical stuff not theory, although DCC seems a bit different than DC (I hope to DCC early in the new year, still DC here  ) Its probably good to get a rough idea of what to expect.

Things like the extra booster packs, they work differently than how I first imagined they would.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my dcc early this year. I read alot about dcc before I bought. And
you should, but I really didn't learn much till I bought a dcc system and
wanted to run it. Hands on is best way for me to learn. Yes I made some
mistakes and goofs. Every time the dcc shut down and reset and I had learned
to not do that anymore. It did help to read the manuals with your dcc system
completely. I was a complete dummy at start also. I even recently added dcc 
and sound to a dc engine myself. I watched many many many many videos on
installs before I attempted that. It works and I love it. Just get dcc and you will 
have to learn how to use it. It is not hard at all. Good luck.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

billboquet said:


> Hello all, I found lot of website and books for beginner on DCC, but in my case, I'm at the lower level of beginner, so as mention in the title I'm more a dummie.
> 
> I would like to know the best website, book or video on youtube perhaps you ever saw, that is very illustrated.
> I saw some website like mnra but it still little to complicated when you start from 0
> ...


Do you have a Model RR Club in your area? If so, find out if they run DCC.....that's another option for you. Most times there will be at lease one person there willing to show and explain it for you!

Jim


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I was in the same situation a few months ago....poring over the stuff that I understood about half of...OK, a third. As technical writers, the computer wonks suck. A good technical writer assumes you know little or nothing. Computer wonks " *** u me" you know as much as they do.

I talked to a guy at the LHS and he said: "Even I can make sense of the NCE unit so you know it's fairly simple". SOLD!


----------

